# General Topics > Member of the Month >  MOTW-Kristen-Monday

## Autumn

Tell us about yourself Kristen!!  :Smile:

----------


## Kristen

Hi everyone! 
Im not really sure to begin with telling people about myself, So Ill start with my frogs!
I have 14 frogs (soon to be 12, Im giving some of my babies to my friend)
I first got into frogs in first grade, my school would grow tadpoles in the library and I would always be so amazed. Then in fifth grade my cousins acquired tadpoles to watch them grow, but they didnt really know what to do with them once they got back legs so I read up on them and took them. They were Spotted Marsh Frogs. Then after a year or two of keeping Marsh Frogs I decided it was time to get my first tree frog, so I got Ted. Ted was my gorgeous Southern Brown Tree Frog. I got some more Marsh frogs, then another Southern Brown Tree Frog who I named Flower. I then got a Luecistic Spotted marsh frog from my gran.  
Then I got my two beautiful boys Eddie and Kevin J Theyre whites tree frogs, and I love them to pieces. I have been breeding ted and Flower for the last few years, but this year Ted went missing L I think Ill breed my marsh frogs now, Im not to sure.
Now for my other animals. I have two cats Hamish and Tabitha I rescued Hamish from a pound and got Tabitha off a friend.
I used to have to tortoises Milly and Spud and I used to have a blue tongue skink.
I have an older brother called Matt, and I dont see my dad.
My likes are Horse riding, cats, Reptiles and Amphibians (or just animals n general  :Wink:  ) Sleeping and Drama.
I dislike guinea pigs (jeez they freak me out, always staring at everything with their beady little eyes) velvet, hot weather, attention seekers and small yappy dogs.
Im not really sure about anything else? I dont really know what to include in this , haha 
and sorry I posted this so late, I was confused about the timezones and whatnot (seemso I'm 18 hours ahead of most of you ;D)
Thanks for reading !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Heather

Very nice! 

You have quite a long history with frogs  :Smile: .

You have the cutest whites I've ever seen!  :Smile:  They are so photogenic!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Kristen

Thank you  :Smile: 
yeah they are pretty cute ;D thanks, but unfortunately I've lost my camera so I can't take any good pictures of them (except on my phone but it doesn't really take good ones)
I started them on Roaches for the first time the other week and they have started plumping up heaps! I'm real happy about that because they have always been a bit skinny.
and you have the cutest Red eye ever!  :Smile:

----------


## Autumn

It's nice to hear more about you Kristen!

As Heather said, you do have a long history with frogs.....which is really cool  :Big Grin: ! I also like all the names of your frogs (too cute lol)!

Hehe, and I agree with you on the hot weather. I can't imagine how hot it must get there in Australia!!

----------

FrogLoving17

----------


## Kristen

Thanks  :Smile: 
Yeah hopefully I can expand my collection soon, I just need to find the space and money :P Haha I let my little cousins name them and they seems to love naming them people names, they think it's hilarious haha.
It can get boiling! Thankfully I'm in one of the cooler states, but jeez it still get pretty hot.  :Smile:

----------


## Autumn

Question thread day!! Ask Kristen any questions you have!

Here's mine: How long have you lived in Australia? And if you could be a frog, what frog would you be and why?  :Smile:

----------


## Kristen

All my life  :Smile:  But my Grandpa was from Canada 
Hmm I have no clue actually it's to hard to choose from them all. Maybe a gastric brooding frog because they are so unique because they incubate their tadpoles in their stomach and give live birth to them through their mouth, its pretty amazing. But they're extinct now  :Frown:  Or maybe just a whites tree frog, because they sleep alot. I LOVE sleep  :Big Grin:

----------


## Autumn

> All my life  But my Grandpa was from Canada 
> Hmm I have no clue actually it's to hard to choose from them all. Maybe a gastric brooding frog because they are so unique because they incubate their tadpoles in their stomach and give live birth to them through their mouth, its pretty amazing. But they're extinct now  Or maybe just a whites tree frog, because they sleep alot. I LOVE sleep


Awesome!  :Smile: 

Excellant choices and reasonings! (Haha, I just read the word sleep and started to yawn.....sleep is good lol)

----------


## S13

Awesome  :Smile:  I also love Eddie and Kevin, they are the cutest.  Just don't tell Andromeda I said that  :Embarrassment:  lol

----------


## S13

Have you ever traveled outside of Australia?

If you can own 1 frog in the entire world, what would it be?

----------


## FrogLoving17

How old are your WTF Eddie and Kevin? :Smile:  - this has nothing to do with frogs but what is your favorite food?

----------


## Kristen

> Have you ever traveled outside of Australia?
> 
> If you can own 1 frog in the entire world, what would it be?


Yeah I've been to China/Hong Kong before, that was pretty good  (though very humid)  :Smile: 
And I'd stick with whites, They're entertaining and adorable and you can handle them more than other frogs.

----------


## Kristen

> How old are your WTF Eddie and Kevin? - this has nothing to do with frogs but what is your favorite food?


I think they are between 1.5-2 years, the pet store didn't really tell me how old they were when I got them but they were babies.  :Smile: 
And mangoes!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kristen

> Awesome  I also love Eddie and Kevin, they are the cutest.  Just don't tell Andromeda I said that  lol


Thanks  :Smile: 
Your secrets safe with me  :Wink:

----------


## wesleybrouwer

Do you find it difficult the legislation in Australia is so hard? I mean, you can only keep Australian frogs with the right permit.

----------


## Kristen

> Do you find it difficult the legislation in Australia is so hard? I mean, you can only keep Australian frogs with the right permit.


Yeah it gets really frustrating, I have to do a return every year of the frogs I currently have and all these details about them, with the person who I got them offs license number & details. Also we aren't aloud to take animals from the wild (spawn, tadpoles or frogs) and if we do we get a fine and our license (if we have one) gets taken off us and we aren't aloud to be issued a new one.
Not having any amphibians/reptiles from outside Australia annoys me too, especially seeing all the amazing frogs, geckos, snakes and chameleons out there. People can go to prison though if they are caught with foreign animals (there is a big illegal corn snake trade going around).
We have to fill in an application to get our wildlife license and pay accordingly to what license we get. But I guess it's all worth it for my frogs  :Smile:  I can't imagine being without them. Even with all the hassle of the license   :Smile:

----------


## Autumn

Picture day  :Big Grin: !!

Kristen, post any pictures that you would like to share with the forum  :Smile: !!!

----------


## Kristen

Okay I dont have much time so I might add more pictures later on J
So I guess I shall start with my cats !  :Big Grin: 
Here is my boy Hamish, I got him from an animal shelter last year




and here is Beau, who unfortunately isnt with us anymore L


Onto my frogs now!  :Big Grin: 
Here is my Whites Eddie J





 And heres Kevin



And heres Eddie and Kevin together J


Heres my Southern Brown Tree Frog Flower





[IMG]http://www.frogforum.net/members/kristen-albums-my-southern-brown-tree-frogs-picture24969-flower.jpg[/IMG]

And My Spotted Marsh Frogs  :Smile: 
This picture was when I first started keeping frogs and was un-aware of the risks of having her on gravel, she is now on cocopeat  :Smile: 








I dont really have much pictures of anything else interesting, haha. But thanks for looking  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jen

Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday threads have been merged so we can enjoy a full glimpse into the life of Kristen  :Frog Smile:

----------


## S13

Yay, good idea.

----------


## Jen

It's _Thursday_!

Start picking at her brains!   Any questions of anything you have seen in the past few days?  Now is the time to ask!!!

Don't forget to put nominations in for next weeks MOTW

----------


## Autumn

I love your pictures Kristen!

You have some cute cats! And as always your frogs are so gorgeous in any picture  :Wink:

----------


## Kristen

Thanks Autumn  :Smile:

----------


## Autumn

> Thanks Autumn


You're welcome  :Smile: !

----------


## Autumn

I have another question for ya Kristen  :Smile: !! 

Would you want to take up photography professionally, as in get a career in photography? You take good pictures  :Smile:

----------


## Kristen

> I have another question for ya Kristen !! 
> 
> Would you want to take up photography professionally, as in get a career in photography? You take good pictures


Possibly, I'm not sure, haha. Because sometimes when people do what they love for work, it stops being fun. 
and I need to get a camera too seemso I lost mine  :Frown:  and I know nothing about photography, I just take a picture and hope they looks good  :Stick Out Tongue: 
But I guess If I learnt more about it, then yeah maybe  :Smile: 
And thanks heaps !  :Smile:

----------


## Jen

I want to thank you Kristen!   You really let us get to know you and your amphibians (which are lovely by the way!!!)

Great way to start of the new MOTW.   Next weeks's MOTW has been nominated, check back in this section tomorrow for the announcement!



(Also, don't forget to submit those nominations for the following week!)

----------


## Kristen

> I want to thank you Kristen!   You really let us get to know you and your amphibians (which are lovely by the way!!!)
> 
> Great way to start of the new MOTW.   Next weeks's MOTW has been nominated, check back in this section tomorrow for the announcement!
> (Also, don't forget to submit those nominations for the following week!)


It's been my pleasure  :Smile: 
Thanks you for organising this, and thanks too Autumn aswell  :Smile:

----------


## Autumn

> It's been my pleasure 
> Thanks you for organising this, and thanks too Autumn aswell


You're welcome Kristen! It was fun to learn more about you and your amphibians! I enjoyed all that you shared with us!  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Hey Kristen! Great photos! It was nice to hear a little about you. Sorry I missed this last week (had a tough week). Anyway, I love your frogs! Esp Eddie  :Smile: . He's just perfect, lol! Makes me want to get one  :Big Grin: .

What types of frogs ARE you permitted to have there?

Thanks! Heath

----------


## Kristen

> Hey Kristen! Great photos! It was nice to hear a little about you. Sorry I missed this last week (had a tough week). Anyway, I love your frogs! Esp Eddie . He's just perfect, lol! Makes me want to get one .
> 
> What types of frogs ARE you permitted to have there?
> 
> Thanks! Heath


thanks! Yeah eds pretty special  :Stick Out Tongue: 
ill answer this in the morning (Australia time haha) cause its 3am andim on my phone  :Stick Out Tongue: 
i hope your week gets better  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Lol, sounds good. You must be getting tired. It's 12:35 in the afternoon here. Ttys.

----------


## Kristen

Sorry for the late reply, but here it is  :Smile: 

Without a license
Common Eastern Froglet  Crinia signifera 
Eastern Banjo Frog  Limnodynastes dumerilii 
Plains Froglet  Crinia parinsignifera 
Southern Brown Tree Frog  Litoria ewingii 
Spotted Grass Frog  Limnodynastes tasmaniensis

With a license 
Blue Mountains Tree Frog  Litoria citropa  
Brown Striped Frog  Limnodynastes peronii  
Common Spadefoot Toad  Neobatrachus sudelli  
Dainty Green Tree Frog  Litoria gracilenta  
Eastern Dwarf Tree Frog  Litoria fallax  
Giant Barred Frog  Mixophyes iteratus  
Giant Tree Frog  Litoria infrafrenata  
Great Barred Frog  Mixophyes fasciolatus  
Green Tree Frog  Litoria caerulea  
Haswells Frog  Paracrinia haswelli  
Leaf Green Tree Frog  Litoria phyllochroa  
Leseurs Frog  Litoria lesueuri  
Peron's Tree Frog  Litoria peronii  
Southern Smooth Froglet  Geocrinia laevis  
Water-holding Frog  Cyclorana platycephala  
Whistling Tree Frog  Litoria verreauxii
+Previously listed frogs

With an advanced License 
Giant Burrowing Frog  Heleioporus australiacus 
Green and Golden Bell Frog  Litoria aurea 
Growling Grass Frog  Litoria raniformis 
Magnificent Tree Frog  Litoria splendida 
Northern Dwarf Tree Frog  Litoria bicolor
Orange Thighed Tree Frog  Litoria xanthomera  
Red-eyed Tree Frog  Litoria chloris  
Roth's Tree Frog  Litoria rothii  
Southern Toadlet  Pseudophryne semimarmorata
+Previously listed frogs

----------


## Heather

Wow! That's quite a list.

----------


## Kristen

It looks like alot but I can only ever find about five of them species, even at expos  :Frown: 
But we can keep HEAPS of reptiles which is good, and they're everywhere at petstores/expos.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Heather

Lol! Neat. No lizards for you though? I have 3 green anoles and 2 long-tailed lizards.

----------


## Kristen

Nah not atm, I used to have a blue tongue called blueberry who passed away   :Frown: 
In a few weeks though I'll be getting a gecko (Christinus marmoratus) Which I'm pretty excited about  :Big Grin: 
Oh cool i love anoles! we don't have them here though, haha.

----------


## Heather

Nice. My anoles are crazy little stinkers! Lol! They run around the tank all wild some days. My long-tails are very mellow. 


Geckos are cute!  :Smile:

----------


## KingCam

Great post!  I really enjoyed all of the photos, especially!  Thanks for sharing your life with us  :Smile:

----------


## Kristen

> Great post!  I really enjoyed all of the photos, especially!  Thanks for sharing your life with us


Thanks!  :Smile: 
Shame its not like the member of the week now, its a bit scattered. But thats okay  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bullfrogkeeper

Nice collection! just wondering where did u get the leucistic marsh frog? v

----------

